# Annalena Baerbock (2021) - "Selbsterstellte Collagen" - 13x



## lucullus (20 März 2022)




----------



## Rolli (20 März 2022)

:thx: schön


----------



## Punisher (20 März 2022)

sie macht ihren Job gut


----------



## vwbeetle (3 Apr. 2022)

Nippelalarm


----------



## orgamin (3 Apr. 2022)

Vielen Dank für die Arbeit


----------



## foxy00 (5 Apr. 2022)

Tolle Zusammenstellung


----------



## Deki88 (7 Apr. 2022)

Sehr nice &#55357;&#56847;


----------



## vdsbulli (16 Mai 2022)

Gut gelungen

https://www.celebboard.net/images/smilies/thx.gif


----------



## Stockingfan23 (17 Mai 2022)

Super sexy Frau…die könnte ruhig öfters kürzere Kleider tragen. Danke dafür


----------



## krauschris (1 Juli 2022)

Danke! Also ich wär mal gern für ne Stunde mit ihr alleine gewesen, direkt nach der Vereidigung. In genau diesem türkis-blauen Fummel. Hoch den Rock und rein ins nasse Glück


----------



## milf fan (1 Juli 2022)

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung.Danke für die hübsche.


----------



## Maev (13 Juli 2022)

krauschris schrieb:


> Danke! Also ich wär mal gern für ne Stunde mit ihr alleine gewesen, direkt nach der Vereidigung. In genau diesem türkis-blauen Fummel. Hoch den Rock und rein ins nasse Glück


Absolut deiner Meinung, noch besser 2 oder 3 oder .... Stunden. Sie hat ein wunderschönes Gesicht...


----------



## Auekaiser74 (13 Juli 2022)

Danke für Annalena, schöne Zusammenstellung . 🙂👍


----------



## Olli62 (13 Juli 2022)

Danke sehr !


----------



## haller (21 Juli 2022)

die hat eine Traumfigur und ist Wunderschön


----------



## ulimo01 (23 Juli 2022)

Klasse Frau und gute Außenministerin!


----------



## AmonHen (25 Juli 2022)

Vielen Dank für die genialen Collagen von Annalena. THX


----------



## Beefsteve (26 Juli 2022)

Ein weiterer sehr gelungener Überblick über die Frau Ministerin, danke.


----------



## Makak (29 Nov. 2022)

Klasse Material! Was hat die bitte für ein Geschoss?! Unausgesprochene Einladung 😜


----------



## lortzing (5 Dez. 2022)

politik -
figur +


----------



## Celebfun (5 Dez. 2022)

schöne Sammlung, Danke


----------



## Molles (9 Dez. 2022)

Schöne Studie, Danke.


----------

